# August Photo Comp - WINNERS ANNOUNCED



## Shufoy (May 28, 2008)

If i may, Matt and Graeme, _Old Jetty_

Date photo taken: 4.8.09
Location of photo: Kwinana Beach
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Date photo taken: 12\08\2009
Location of photo: Jumpinpin, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Date 8/8/09
location > Off shore ,Perth.
His res photo avaible.
I agree to have image reproduced.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

This went missing the 1st time I posted it.

Date photo taken: 15\08\2009
Location of photo: Dumbleton Mackay, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Date photo taken: 10\08\2009
Location of photo: Lake Mulwala, Murray river
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Date photo taken: 16\08\2009
Location of photo: Offshore Mackay, Qld
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> Date photo taken: 16\08\2009
> Location of photo: Offshore Mackay, Qld
> Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
> Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


Really like this photo, its great how the background just blurs into nothing and that your fishing on a glass top table....Is that a trev??? It looks like a top fish.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

FishWhisperer said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > Date photo taken: 16\08\2009
> ...


I agree. Hope you dont mind but I added a few filters to your pic.


----------



## Rodinal (Apr 7, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> Agree to have image reproduced:Yes


Hi Yak

I also think this image has heaps of potential - I didnt have much detail to work with but below is a quick interpretation and enhancement by myself...









I think you can take this months out.

All the best to you,
David


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Date photo taken: 16/8/2009
Location of photo: Off Dampier, WA
Hi-res image available (>=5 MP): Yes
Agree to have image reproduced: Yes


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Not much in it,,neck to neck,,,,we need a few more voters please.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

FishWhisperer said:


> YakN00b said:
> 
> 
> > Date photo taken: 16\08\2009
> ...


That is a photo I took of FishingChook and yes it is a Golden Trevally. The background is fog which is why it appears blurred out


----------



## FishWhisperer (Mar 5, 2009)

YakN00b,

If you don't win this I'll be surprised your photo has been reproduced a 1000 times in this thread.... 

FW


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

This is probably quite simple, so excuse me if my question seems stupid! Yaknoob has two photo's posted, but there's only one box to vote in. If I cast a vote for just one of his pictures, how do you know which one I'm voting for?


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Any more voters ?


----------



## Storm (Aug 17, 2009)

Shufoy is my pick as I like the composition of the image; the lighting is almost perfect as is the colour. The image has a lot of potential with small amount of adjustment. 
All the shots are great but as a Photographer Shufoy's is my choice for the win.


----------



## JakeJ (Aug 31, 2008)

Shufoy, that looks like my fave spot. Halfway around the world!


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Just cleaning out my photo files.......... found a couple of nice ones and thought.......hmm, photo comp........when does the next one start? lol.


----------

